
Ray Kurzweil's Predictions for 2009 (from 1998) - mmastrac
http://us.penguingroup.com/static/packages/us/kurzweil/excerpts/chap9/ch9botframe.htm
======
mmastrac
Overall, reasonably close on many of the predictions. Some of the speech-to-
text and automated readers aren't prevalent yet, but Google's Nexus One and
the Intel Reader are introducing those technologies into the mainstream right
now. He certainly nailed some of Apple's products like the iPhone and MacBook
Air with SSD storage.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1064789>

